# Opening Soon!!!!



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2001)

*The Xtreme-Forums.com Supplement Warehouse will be opening soon!*

We will be selling almost every supplement on the market at or near wholesale prices!

Stay tuned for more information.



------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Apr 5, 2001)

No WAY!

What's the deal?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2001)

If you can list some supplements that you buy, I'll give you a price quote.

------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## HickeyNC (Apr 5, 2001)

Cool, How bout prices for these. 

EAS Myoplex 42 Packet Box - Chocolate
EAS 5lb Whey Protien - Vanilla


------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.

[This message has been edited by HickeyNC (edited 04-05-2001).]


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 5, 2001)

What about shipping, is it free? I'm in Canada and get soaked cause of the $ already. 
Do we get staff discounts?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Apr 5, 2001)

Prices look pretty competitive!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2001)

> Originally posted by HickeyNC:
> *Cool, How bout prices for these.*
> 
> *EAS Myoplex 42 Packet Box - Chocolate*
> ...



Plus shipping! 

Free shipping if order is over $200.00




------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2001)

There is now a link at the top of the main page!

Store is not open yet...

------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## Mule (Apr 5, 2001)

How much will shipping be, $5 an order or will it be per item. If it is for just an order count me in. $200 is pretty big, but it would not be if the prices were low. 

How about making some Xtreme-Forums.com T-shirts to sell or give away for the first orders. Hell if you need help with this department I can help, Im not paying for all this school to just sit on my butt. 4 year degree in Business in the fall. Most likely Masters soon after. Just let me know. I used to sell the krap out of supplements at home and at a GNC I used to work at.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Apr 5, 2001)

Optimum nutrition ProComplex...


Maybe EAS Myoplex low carb bars...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2001)

> Originally posted by MtnBikerChick:
> *Optimum nutrition ProComplex...*
> 
> ***  2lb is $22.67 & 4lb is $41.03
> ...





------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## HickeyNC (Apr 6, 2001)

I like the T-Shirt idea. That would be pretty cool. I would order one. 

As far as the prices go, they are less than what i am paying for them now. 

...oh yeah, Thanks for the quote Prince.

------------------
HickeyNC

You get what you put in.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Apr 6, 2001)

T-SHIRTS!!  T-SHIRTS!!


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2001)

Told ya you can make money of these t-shirts and people will be like a walking billboard in their gyms so people might end up joining the site and order supplements.


----------



## mac sloan (Apr 8, 2001)

I like the t-shirt idea.I'd definitely buy a couple.
You should pursue the idea!

------------------
train smart not hard


----------



## Mule (Apr 8, 2001)

Prince, You doing this yourself or someone else. I got some numbers for wholesale dealers if you need them.


----------



## FAngel (Apr 8, 2001)

How much would you sell Prolab Isolate for?
And would it be able to be shipped abroad, if so how much?


Cheers


----------



## byker (Apr 9, 2001)

hey thats a good price for the myoplex 42 pack I pay 89.00 with my V.W. discount and I would buy a shirt also


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Apr 9, 2001)

Met-Rx Keto Pro Powder   Chocolate
Mus-L-Blast 2000 (MLO)
Isopure   (the clear drink)
Horny Goat Weed

------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2001)

hang on guys! it should be online in the next day or two... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*got muscle?*


----------

